# Tim Williams admits to multiple failed drug tests at Alabama



## Silver Britches (Mar 4, 2017)

Article link: http://sports.yahoo.com/news/possib...e-failed-drug-tests-at-alabama-222748442.html



> Williams said he failed “a few” tests in his four years at Alabama but would not confirm what drug the positive tests were for or exactly how many he failed.



Hmmmmmmm. What is the usual drug of choice? Hmmmmm.



> Despite the multiple failed tests, Williams was never suspended. But he was forced to sit out the first half of the Kentucky game last season for the misdemeanor gun charge.



Kentucky! 

Roll A Joint Tide!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2017)

Silver said "Roll a joint Tide"......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 5, 2017)

They blamed the pot on a man named "Brandon Chicken"..........lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 5, 2017)

daily spotandstalksux.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Silver said "Roll a joint Tide"......



You could also say Roll a Tide Joint. Those are bigger than blunts.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> You could also say Roll a Tide Joint. Those are bigger than blunts.





That was a good un elfiiiii!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> You could also say Roll a Tide Joint. Those are bigger than blunts.


----------



## riprap (Mar 5, 2017)

Haterz. On to number 28.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2017)

I done been through enough stuff with my own team to throw stones at another one. Unless it is UT and we all know that they NCAA lets them do pretty much whatever they want to in exchange for ratting Alabama out.


----------



## lampern (Mar 5, 2017)

I thought I saw him competing in the NFL combine?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2017)

Saban will have weed legalized in the state of Alabama so no worries.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 6, 2017)

That's what sux, we boot a player like Williams right off our team and hammer them penalty wise on first offense, too. SEC needs to have a level playing field for this area of discipline. I think GA., Vandy and KY have somewhat equally strict punishment vs St. Nick or UF looking the other way.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 6, 2017)

haters


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2017)

Thug


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 6, 2017)

Kirby....hope you are watching Daddy Nick.  If you have a great player and he fails multiple drug tests... NO ONE NEEDS TO KNOW.  Keep the discipline regulated to the third and forth teamers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 6, 2017)

elfiii said:


> You could also say Roll a Tide Joint. Those are bigger than blunts.


----------

